
How to scrape an ImageBam gallery for images with 30 lines of Python - gklein
http://blog.tankorsmash.com/?p=463
======
bbayer
Actually title should be "How to scrape an ImageBam gallery for images with 56
lines of Python". This implementation obviously not the best since there is no
off-site control and making requests sequentially. I can recommend scrapy for
serious web crawling. <http://www.scrapy.org>

~~~
eCa
Well.. there are 30 insignificant lines in the source, so it's really 26 lines
of Python.

------
vaidabhishek
Nice for experimentation. Not so nice for production.

------
mikedwebdev
Plus requests and BeautifulSoup lines of code.

~~~
mwhite
Don't forget Python and <language of python implementation> lines of code!

~~~
johtso
And don't forget all the hardware pushing the bits around!

~~~
yen223
"How to scrape an ImageBam gallery for images with 50,000,000 lines of
Assembly" just doesn't have the same ring to it.

~~~
mikedwebdev
Actually, that would have been a better!

